# Hammock Top Quilt Reveiw



## Chum (Nov 29, 2016)

For those of you interested in hammock camping, I put together a video this weekend reviewing a top quilt made by Snugpak.  It's my first real gear review videos, so let me know what you think...I'd like to get into doing more of these.  

The Dabbler's Den Snugpak Hammock Quilt Review


----------



## Chum (Nov 29, 2016)

It appears that since I posted this video on YouTube yesterday, Amazon has already sold out of these top quilts!  If you are interested in purchasing a hammock quilt from Snugpak you can get one from one of their US distributor's retailers.  

Go to Proforce Equipment's website and click on the "Buy Online" button on the bottom of the page.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice video. I looked at some of your others as well. Kinda reminds me of when my girls were little. Use to canoe & camp on the Alapaha & Satilla near Douglas/Willacoochee area. 
The river is bigger where you live than up that way.

My daughter and I just got into hammock camping about 2 years ago. We've been researching under quilts as our next purchase.
Then we'll move on to a top quilt. I'll have to remember your review.

We bought our hammocks from Dutchware Gear. I must say I prefer it to sleeping on the wet dirty ground. Except those white sand sandbars. I'm OK with a tent there.


----------



## Chum (Nov 30, 2016)

I've been having a great time with my girl.  I think my wife is going to get us an annual Georgia State Park parking pass for Christmas this year, so I foresee many weekend trips in the near future!

Seriously, for the price of the Snugpak TQ&UQ you can get both compared to what you would pay for just one or the other from some of the other vendors.  Do they make hammock quilts that are lighter, sure...do they make hammock quilts that can keep you warmer, sure...but you are going to pay for them.  I really don't see why I would need much more living here in Coastal Georgia.


----------



## ofcounsel (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi, this is really good idea and I need the hammock and the quilt here in Australia. Could you please tell me the exact size best fit in hammock?


----------

